# Troutman's 14ft 1967 Starcraft Super Star project



## Troutman (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello, thought I would show my new to me boat I have been working on over the past 2 months. 
I posted a couple of picts back when I joined the forum in early October.
The day I bought the boat and trailer and brought it home. 
The image quality is rather poor but I was using my cell on all these pictures. 












I redid the trailer first by replacing the hub bearings and installing new wheels and tires. I then sanded down and repainted the trailer after removing the old lights and bunks. I installed new LED lights and wiring harness. I also installed new wood bunks and carpet. 







I put the boat back on the trailer and after cleaning up, I did a water leak test and found a couple of slow leaks around a couple of rivets in the vee of the bow. I sealed them with 3M 5200 and retested after 7 days of curing. no leaks now. I removed all the wood seats and also the bottom support for the rear middle seat to open up the floor space. 






I cleaned up the bottom, sanded , self etched primed and painted the hull. I used tractor implement paint. New Holland red for the sides and MF grey for the bottom. 






Bought a can of Parkers Bay Grey duck boat paint and some sharkskin non-slip additive to do the interior. Self -etch primed the interior before I painted on the Parkers. The floor has 3 coats of paint with the sharkskin added. It worked out great. 
I bought a sheet of oak plywood and cut and fitted the new bench seats and added in a couple of drink holders and a work bench/ fish measuring board where the removed bench was located. I figure I could sit my tackle bag on the workbench if needed to keep the floor area clear when I'm standing. 
I stained the wood and spar vanished with 3 coats on each side before reinstalling the new seating. 
here are picts of the interior now. 











I fish rivers a lot and like to use a drag chain so I rigged a bow anchor roller and jam cleat to raise/lower the chain and lock it into position. 






I bought a new Minn Kota 50 lb thrust transom mount motor to use and I've been looking for a 10-15hp outboard over the past several weeks. Looked at a used Johnson 10hp on friday but have about decided to buy a new motor sometime before spring. Kmart was having a clearance on all their boat supplies and I got two new seats for $4.99 each and the seat clamps were only a dollar each. great deal!

The boat is pretty much done for now except for adding my numbers and the reg. sticker. 
I'm going to fish it for awhile and then make any changes if needed. 

1967 Starcraft Super Star 14 ft v-hull


----------



## thad. (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks great!
=D>


----------



## lbursell (Nov 29, 2010)

Terrific paint job. And 5 bucks each! for boat seats that actually match your paint scheme. With prices like that, I can see why K-mart went out of business down here years ago.
I like the concept of the middle bench converted to the work table/measuring station. I would recommend that you put a leg brace beneath it, though. Too much weight there and the mounting bracket is either ripped out or bent. One misstep in a rocking boat and you or a fishing partner instinctively reach out to catch yourself on the work bench and there goes your nice, level work bench. Just 0.02.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice. Where'd you get the bow anchor roller?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks Great Man!


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 29, 2010)

Clean and simple, just the way I like them.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^yes, I agree. Nice looking mod and not all weighted down.


----------



## DuraCraft (Nov 29, 2010)

I like it too!!


----------



## Troutman (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've had a lot of fun working on this project. I liked the Willie boats "classic" series lines and the red paint scheme of the one on their website. https://www.willieboats.com/classic.htm 
Someday, I would like to own a "Willie" powerboat with a jet. would be good for the rivers and on the lakes. 
I also found the anchor roller at a marine dealer collecting dust on a top shelf. No price on it, so the guy sold it to me for $20. It's stainless steel and usually used on sailboats anchor systems. Willie boats sells one very similiar. https://www.willieboats.com/Acc3.jpg for $85. 

Got to brace the work shelf. I've been working on that a little already since these picts were taken.
I was about to build a box there to hold a small cooler for drinks.
I'm also thinking about mounting a battery box shelf under the bow seat area and running the wiring to the rear thru the gunnel. Also planning on mounting some tubes along the sides to hold my rigged fly rods out of the way like they do on drift boats. I'll work this things out as I go.


----------



## 89Suburban (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks good man.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 30, 2010)

I like that set up for the anchor. I'll have to get one. Thanks Todd


----------



## Jr Branham (Nov 30, 2010)

How did you apply the red paint? Did you spray with automotive type gun? Looks good.


----------

